# Loft Jacket - Gorgeous 5 sizes up to 2X



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

http://universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=1052

Comes in 5 sizes; Small thru 2X


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Very pretty , thank you for posting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

love this one,too!Thanks for sharing..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're very welcome LadyBug 2014.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like this one too maureenb.... I posted a bunch of nice ones now.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

yona said:


> Glad you like this one too maureenb.... I posted a bunch of nice ones now.


You're on a roll this evening.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love wrap jackets - Thank you


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Darn. Won't download.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Lucille103.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

judeanne said:


> Darn. Won't download.


Try again and if it doesn't work, let me know and I'll send it to you if your really want the pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome run4fittness.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the patterns you have shared.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty! Love the ombre yarn.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

you can add it to your favorite in Ravelry too: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loft-jacket


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Yona,
Thank you for sharing all of those pretty patterns. I can't decide which is my favorite!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very classy!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

What a beautiful jacket, and love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome willi66 - part of the joy of knitting/crocheting is sharing with like minded people.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Aunt Nay and I agree, the yarn takes it over the top.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Mitch.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> you can add it to your favorite in Ravelry too: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loft-jacket


Yes and also to Pinterest, which I did.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bostonmama said:


> Yona,
> Thank you for sharing all of those pretty patterns. I can't decide which is my favorite!


You're welcome Bostonmama and I agree, can't decide which one to start with either. What a dilemma we have, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you soneka, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it dogLVR


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome yogandi.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I just found 3 patterns I downloaded and 3 to purchase from Ravelry, great find thanks for sharing..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooolala I like! Thank you


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

How very pretty! Thanks for sharing and also all the information.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome BrightMoon


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

you're welcome Roxanness


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Roe


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this very nice sweater/jacket pattern. Your color choice is the best-color my world blue. What yarn did you use? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oops, finger too fast..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this very nice sweater/jacket pattern. Your color choice is the best-color my world blue. What yarn did you use? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's Reynolds yarn but can be substituted by another similar gauge yarn. I didn't make it yet, just found it and plan to make it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome glnwhi


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Granana48


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

yona said:


> It's Reynolds yarn but can be substituted by another similar gauge yarn. I didn't make it yet, just found it and plan to make it.


Yona,
Thank you. I usually substitute similar gauge yarns too. I simply very much liked the color of the yarn used in your photo. I hope to have the time to knit this. My to knit list grows and grows. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, it is gorgeous.


----------

